# Farm Fresh AMC VIII Spacliner



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 13, 2014)

Barn Fresh! Love these things! Second one found locally this year 

Those grips top it off!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 13, 2014)

An AMC 8, that's cool.  It is a lot like this Flying O

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ray-Spaceliner-Supreme-Mens!&highlight=flying


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 14, 2014)

Have to say that's the first  A.M.C spaceliner I have seem.Cool looking bike.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks guys, it should clean up nice.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 15, 2014)

Very cool,first one Ive seen.I still have a pair of those  Esso tiger grips


----------



## VaBtrfly (Feb 19, 2014)

Very nice find. I just wish there were more barns in my neck of the woods! LOL.


----------

